# Embers Charcoal Deal $6 40LBS



## Hairm Hampton (Aug 13, 2019)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Embers-20-lb-Twin-Pack-Charcoal-Briquets-192-355-228/305849368
I got my local HD store to price match these and loaded up. $6 for 40lbs


----------



## Marvin25 (Aug 13, 2019)

They have this deal running at my local HD as well. I'll be swinging in this weekend to stock up.


----------



## fivetricks (Aug 13, 2019)

Hmm. Shows 8 on the app. Is it like an in-store only deal? I saw that you said that you had to get them to price match


----------



## Hairm Hampton (Aug 13, 2019)

I showed them the link in the store and they had no issue matching the price. I live in TX but like I said no issue matching price. Good luck


----------



## fivetricks (Aug 13, 2019)

Hmm. Yeah that link says 7.98 when I click on.

Damn regional pricing!


----------



## weev (Aug 13, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> Hmm. Yeah that link says 7.98 when I click on.
> 
> Damn regional pricing!


mine says 14.98 so yours is better than mine


----------



## krj (Aug 13, 2019)

Wow that's a really great price.

My only question is, did we determine if Embers was the same product just rebranded from like RO or KBB? I've been using RO pretty exclusively for the last two years and prefer it over KBB because of it's consistency and longevity.


----------



## solman (Aug 13, 2019)

looks like it varies by region. it's $14 here in northern virginia. i randomly picked another zip code, and price dropped to $9.


----------



## fivetricks (Aug 13, 2019)

Embers is RO "seconds" still burns consistently and predictably


----------



## krj (Aug 13, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> Embers is RO "seconds" still burns consistently and predictably



I'm good with that then. Especially since at this price it's a little less than half the cost of RO when I get it on sale. Guess I'm making a trip to a HD this weekend to stock up for the rest of this year/start of next year. I think I'll spend $100 after taxes. That'll give me 600lbs to have on hand.


----------



## Marvin25 (Aug 13, 2019)

Zip code 16803 will get you State College, PA/Patton Township store. Price here is $5.98 per twin pack.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 13, 2019)

$6/40 lbs is 15 cents a lb. Daaaanggg! That's cheap heat. HD says $7.98 in my area, or 20 cents a lb. I've still got 354 lbs in the garage, but hard to pass up at that price.


----------



## solman (Aug 13, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> $6/40 lbs is 15 cents a lb. Daaaanggg! That's cheap heat. HD says $7.98 in my area, or 20 cents a lb. I've still got 354 lbs in the garage, but hard to pass up at that price.



354 lbs?! i hope that was during the recent $1.90/15.4lb sale. i don't think we'll ever see another sale like that. this one is pretty good too.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 13, 2019)

Of my total stock I have 8 bags, or 123 lbs, left of the $1.90/bag sale on Embers as HD was clearing their 15.4 lbs/bag stock last Winter. The rest is RO Ridge red bag. 

I'm right at the edge of what I'll need to get me through to next Spring, so I'll probably pick up another 120-160 lbs today as insurance.


----------



## fivetricks (Aug 13, 2019)

I bought about a dozen of those 15.4 lb bags during that sale too :-)

They were 5.98 at my local home Depot when I went today so I restocked as well :-)


----------



## Hairm Hampton (Aug 13, 2019)

Nice. Good deal
I burned some for the heck of it tonight. Stuff burns pretty hot compared to the lump I was using. Little bit different smell and smoked more than I thought. It started easy enough and it took a full 15 min before it was ready. 
A small starter can and some hickory chunks lasted roughly 3 hours @250. I gotta little more fiddling with it before it's spot on but I am pleased with it so far.


----------



## Leftysmoke (Aug 13, 2019)

Does this stuff have fillers? I found some RO @ Walmart 100% hardwood briquettes, 2 pack 20 lbs each for $8.88


----------



## Hairm Hampton (Aug 13, 2019)

By what I understand it is the same as RO ridge. 
There is something in it. It burns clean after let sit and gets hot. I would prefer the RO lump but I don't think you will find tha @15 cents a pound.


----------



## Leftysmoke (Aug 14, 2019)

Interesting. I’ve been smoking for a number of years, a lot with KBB. But now I smell and taste a difference with 100% hardwood briquettes.


----------



## Marvin25 (Aug 14, 2019)

Popped in to HD tonight and picked up 5 of these dual packs (200 lb). Gonna go back this weekend to pick up at least 5 more. My local store still has 423 double packs left according to the website. I saw 3 full wrapped pallets stacked on the top of the shelf while I was there tonight. Looks like I could stock up for years if I wanted. Dont think I could get the wife on board with that plan though...


----------



## Marvin25 (Aug 17, 2019)

Went back to HD today and picked up another 10 dual packs (400 lbs). That puts me at 15 total (600 lbs). That ought a last a while. The website says the store still have over 400 left as of this afternoon.


----------

